# Quitman County



## CamoCop (Oct 19, 2009)

didn't see nothing on opening weekend.  the weather temp's were good but the wind was brutal.  seemed like 20+ mph winds all weekend.  i don't know if the winds kept the deer from moving or all the hunters corn piles.  with all the corn that was being bought and hauled all over, a deer wouldn't have to move much to find food.  it's funny how all spring and summer i was scouting and not seeing anyone visiting their property/leases, but opening weekend everyone's first stop is to buy corn.  i bet the game wardens were busy.


----------



## dkennedy (Oct 20, 2009)

I bet Charles at Top Bait sells a few pallets a day once guns seasons starts. I'm sure everyone hunts 200 yards and out of site of the corn don't they?


----------



## CamoCop (Oct 24, 2009)

yup, they were sold out of corn Sunday when i left....lol.  oh well, i'd rather hunt without worrying about BJ walk'n up to my stand with a ticket book.


----------



## stealthman52 (Oct 25, 2009)

CamoCop, use CmereDeer liquid deer can smell it,but humans cannot,its not cheap,but it does work,just spray it on stumps,bushes nearby


----------



## CamoCop (Oct 25, 2009)

i'll be back up between November 9th to the 19th.  i hope the hunting improves by then.


----------



## CamoCop (Nov 7, 2009)

a guy on a lease that borders ours shot a 10 point that scored 166" last week.  i had that buck on a trail cam a couple weeks prior.


----------



## CamoCop (Nov 25, 2009)

looks like the rut is getting close for us.  last week we took a 135 pound 8 point, 150 pound 9 point, 180 pound 8 point and a 205 pound 9 point.  these were taken last week.  i only seen 1 deer in 6 straight days of hunting and i shot him (the 180 pound 8 point).


----------



## dkennedy (Nov 27, 2009)

I think you're right, last week we shot a 180lb 9 pt, and another member bloodied up a wide 8pt we never found. I had a 3.5 year old 10pt (one for next year) working a couple does, but not really pressing the issue with them. There heading back up on Monday and I'll let you know what happens, It should be on!!


----------



## CamoCop (Dec 2, 2009)

i'm headed back up the second weekend of december.  the rut should be over but hopefully the hunting will still be decent.  if i'm lucky, maybe a few doe's didn't get bred and will come back in during this time frame.


----------



## dkennedy (Dec 3, 2009)

It's on right now, hopefully ya'll have some luck next week. We're seeing 4-5 bucks chasing does everytime we go out.  No big bucks yet, mostly small ones not shooters. Lots of scrapes and they've been moving in the middle of the day and the evenings. Good Luck!!


----------



## lethemwalk (Dec 7, 2009)

What stage of the rut do you guys think Quitman county is in? We have seen some form of rut activity every weekend since Nov.14, except for this past weekend (just a few does and small bucks and no chasing). Is the rut just begining, middle, late, or over? This is our first year in Quitman and have no idea what to expect from this area of the state. I sure hope there is a little time left. I have not pulled the trigger on a deer since October 2007 and sure would like to get a nice buck.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2009)

This is what I think. The rut is from mid October to as late as mid January. The doe's first heat is usually the middle to the end of October. That's the oldest does. The big bucks usually breed them first. Your second rut, when I say rut, I mean when the does are receptive or in heat. mother nature tries to have as many receptive does as possible at one time. That way the fawns are born at the same time which gives more yearlings a chance to survive the coyotes. The second heat is in the middle of November which is the most heavy. The third rut or heat cycle is in the middle of december which we are there now. These usually are the younger does. The ones that don't get bred can come in again the middle of January. There are always exceptions. When you dont see the scrape activity on the ground, that means they are usually chasing does, finding does in heat, looking for does in heat. When the cycle is over the bucks will repeat the scraping process. All deer will go by scrapes whether they are active or not. Its kind of a community thing. They say "Hey I'm here." I'm not an expert or biologist, just an avid deer hunter with observations. If I'm new to a new area, I always go by sporting good stores, feed dealers where there are pictures of big bucks. I look for the harvest dates at the bottom of the pictures. That tells me best when bucks and does are breeding. I'm always open to learn. 

Can't kill big bucks by shooting the little bucks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2009)

lethemwalk said:


> What stage of the rut do you guys think Quitman county is in? We have seen some form of rut activity every weekend since Nov.14, except for this past weekend (just a few does and small bucks and no chasing). Is the rut just begining, middle, late, or over? This is our first year in Quitman and have no idea what to expect from this area of the state. I sure hope there is a little time left. I have not pulled the trigger on a deer since October 2007 and sure would like to get a nice buck.



I hope this helps answer your question. op2:


----------

